
Who Owns Employee Inventions? The Employer or the Employee? - huntermeyer
http://corporate.findlaw.com/human-resources/who-owns-employee-inventions-the-employer-or-the-employee.html
======
charred_toast
Employer, unless of course stipulations were baked-in beforehand.

~~~
Nomentatus
You disagree with the very first line of the article, but don't say why.

"It is dangerous for an employer to assume that it owns an employee’s
inventions merely because its employee invented them."

Did you perhaps mistake this for an "Ask HN"?

